# Happy Birthday Bug



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My big boy, Dooley (AKA Doodle Bug ) turned 5 today. You can already see some grey in his face . He is such a loving and gentle soul. Just wanted to share with my friends...




























And Tomorrow...HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUINN!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh happy happy early Birthday Quinn! You've a beautiful name to match that beautiful face! 
He's lovely!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loboto-Me said:


> Oh happy happy early Birthday Quinn! You've a beautiful name to match that beautiful face!
> He's lovely!


Thanks from Dooley. Quinn is Max's Mom's girl, her birthday is tomorrow. Her and Dooley are having a two day celebration!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday to Dooley!!! He is such a handsome boy! And was an adorable puppy! Give him lots of love and kisses from all of us. What does he get for his b-day? We have a tradition of giving wet food on their birthdays.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone gets a new Ultimate Chew bone, he got two identical toys for training fun, and a huge plastic ball with a rope going through it so he and Tag can play with it out in the yard instead of our pear tree.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well then I need to go back to school for reading comprehension LOL! And happy birthday, and hugs to Dooley!!! Still has one gorgeous face doesn't he?   

*removes foot from mouth* (blush)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OH happy birthday handsome boy!! (Tito has MORE white in the face and he's not 5 yet...)
Does Dooley get some of his "points" taken off as a birthday present ?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, points are non-refundable. :


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUG"* have a great time today.
I love the name BUG!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Bug!!!!!

and happy birthday tomorrow to Max's Mom's Quinn too!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a very handsome fellow! Happy birthday to them both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday sweet Bug.


----------

